# Favorite Sibelius' complete tone poems.



## Stockmann (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi everyone, 

Whose Sibelius complete tone poems album is your favorite? I am looking for albums by one conductor. Thanks.

Stockmann


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Funny enough, I've actually been in search of the same thing. Most symphony cycles just throw in a few tone poems for filler material, so it's hard to find a set completely dedicated to them. Paavo Berglund is my favorite Sibelius conductor, and his way with the tone poems is no exception- his Tapiola is probably definitive. I've also been impressed by Colin Davis in these works with his relaxed style. I slightly prefer the earlier Boston recordings over the London ones. Neeme Jarvi has a big set with all the symphonies and tone poems, but IMO it's pretty bland. And for lean, wintery, Nordic Sibelius; try Vanska/Lahti. Also far from complete but very worth a listen is Karajan's disc. Not idiomatic at all, but he sure creates some magical soundscapes.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Personally, I enjoy the Warner Music Karajan/BPO Sibelius set, and the RCA Colin Davis/LSO set. The Davis is the more complete of the two.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Personally I would go for the Karajan on Emi / Warner ore the Osmo Vänskä on BIS


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

This one. Brilliant playing, great sound and a conductor who understands Sibelius. Sir Alexander Gibson and the Scottish National Orchestra made some terrific recordings back in the day.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I've got many recordings of most of them but usually listen to Vanska when I want to focus on the tone poems - you get the elemental but also a convincing take on the gentler side and the humour. I've also had my eye on the above (Gibson).


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

mbhaub said:


> This one. Brilliant playing, great sound and a conductor who understands Sibelius. Sir Alexander Gibson and the Scottish National Orchestra made some terrific recordings back in the day.
> View attachment 130190


The above set is my first choice, without any hesitation.

If you want to explore further and don't mind good but monaural sound:









Another stereo option for a completist:


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Sibelius admired Karajan's interpretations of his music. He seemed to think it was idiomatic.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Sibelius: The Complete Symphonies & Tone Poems*

*Hallé Orchestra, John Barbirolli*

"Sir John Barbirolli's electrifying interpretations of the works of Jean Sibelius have inspired audiences all over the world. In a letter to Barbirolli, Sibelius declared himself to be a 'devoted admirer' of the conductor, adding that he was always happy to know that his compositions were in Barbirolli's 'masterful hands'."


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

I don't have s complete set of Sibelius tone poems...I have individual recordings of many, that are superb - Bernstein, Barbirolli, Toscanini, Salonen, Maazel (Tapiola), Blomstedt....I have the Gibson Karelia Overture which is very good....


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

BIS recordings by Jarvi, and Vanska in the Essential Sibelius box.


----------



## Zama (Dec 10, 2019)

> BIS recordings by Jarvi, and Vanska in the Essential Sibelius box.


This one?


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

^^^that's a great set, too. If they had just put a violin concerto in somehow, it could be the only Sibelius most people ever need. Great versions of the symphonies.


----------



## Stockmann (Jan 31, 2018)

Thanks, everyone.

I already have the Barbirolli set which includes all of the symphonies and many of the tone poems. So, I am interested in the complete tone peoms. I searched in Amazon and find a set of complete tone poems by Vassily Sinaisky. It seems that this set and the jarvi set are the only options for the complete tone poems by one conductor?

Stockmann


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Surely this is complete...
https://bis.se/composer/sibelius-jean/the-sibelius-edition-vol1-tone-poems


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

mbhaub said:


> This one. Brilliant playing, great sound and a conductor who understands Sibelius. Sir Alexander Gibson and the Scottish National Orchestra made some terrific recordings back in the day.
> View attachment 130190


Gibson's Sibelius is white-hot. Seriously awesome stuff, with a brass section that blows your hair back. For those who want a raw, biting Sibelius sound with jagged edges, this is your thing (not to say that Gibson doesn't convincingly portray the requisite lyricism). Haven't heard his tone poems, though. Shall have to remedy that soon!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Zama said:


> This one?
> 
> View attachment 130227


No, that's DG. The BIS Essential Sibelius 15 CD set. Includes the symphonies, tome poems, incidental, chamber, choral music and songs.


----------



## Stockmann (Jan 31, 2018)

This BIS Sibelius Edition set is in 5 CDs. The DG Sibelius: Tone-Poems by Jarvi is in 3 CDs. So, the DG Jarvi set is incomplete? It looks like that the BIS set is by Järvi and Vänskä.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the BIS sets are complete. I have the compilation Essential set which has enough of everything for me. 15 CDs of a lot of Sibelius music. The sound on BIS is great too.


----------



## Zama (Dec 10, 2019)

starthrower said:


> I'm pretty sure the BIS sets are complete. I have the compilation Essential set which has enough of everything for me. 15 CDs of a lot of Sibelius music. The sound on BIS is great too.


Sorry, my mistake. Must be this one...


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm challenging two of the Sibelius boxes I own: the RCA recordings by Saraste in Finland and Colin Davis in London. They are really flooded in tone poems and my comparisons often drew Davis and his tenderness as the winner. Never really compared the opposite style by Saraste to him, or the SQ. So far, the FnRSO close Sound is very intriguing.
But maybe now that I found the Berglund Bournemouth cycle really cheap, I could get it. It was certainly strong but I would rather Järvi with BIS any time.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

There are a good deal of lesser known orchestral pieces and even poems, where BIS has the only recordings.

One should also know the huge Kullervo symphony, if one doesn't already own it. For example with Berglund/EMI.

I also have a weakness for Järvi's poems on DG.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

If you want complete, you have to include The Wood Nymph, which is a wonderful piece, but so rarely recorded. Vanska on BIS as a complete set would do very nicely, although among less comprehensive collections, I would also strongly recommend Berglund or Jarvi (BIS or DGG), and I reckon Bernstein does the best Pohjola's Daughter out there!

My understanding is there are 12 tone poems, plus the Lemminkainen Suite.

I put Pohjola's Daughter at the top of the list with Sibelius's other orchestral music. That and the King Christian music....


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

I have a new favorite complete set: Paavo Berglund/Helsinki Philharmonic on Warner. It included Kullervo, Tapiola, Oceanides, Finlandia, The Origin of Fire, and Oma Maa. Sound quality is exceptional and the playing is top shelf.









I still like some of HVK/BPO's readings a bit better for drama, but as a complete set, this is the one to beat for me.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice for sure, but it's not actually complete.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

joen_cph said:


> Nice for sure, but it's not actually complete.


Ah yes. I haven't been in the thread for a while. I was thinking "complete symphony cycles," not "complete tone poems."

Either way, I had not heard Origin of Fire or Oma Maa before.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Here are two favorite sets for Sibelius tone poems:

















There are many sets that contain the tone poems, but none of them are complete as they don't contain _The Wood Nymph_. The _Lemminkäinen Suite_ is also a work that seldom is included when talking about 'complete' tone poems sets. So far, the BIS set (pictured above) is the only exhaustive survey of this part of Sibelius' oeuvre.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I love Gibson and Jarvi. Gibson just tops it for me.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Merl said:


> I love Gibson and Jarvi. Gibson just tops it for me.


Agreed. There are other fine recordings of one or two of the tone poems (Vanska) but Gibson's near-complete set is consistently excellent and full-blooded.


----------

